# Brick manhole replacement



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

WE are replacing this manhole as a part of a 100 unit apartment complex sewer repipe. New manhole pics to come.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...and not a moment too soon.


----------



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

Manhole piping and forms in place. Waiting for ready mix....


----------



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

Concrete poured.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is pretty cool. I thought those things came preformed. What else does the job entail?


----------



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

We are replacing about 800' of 8" clay with sdr 35 gasket joint.

On this project we have also done 100 interior plumbing remodels and have replaced 100% of the natural gas on site.

This is an out of town job for us and we are finally on the last stretch!


----------



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

Completed manhole.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

NewSchool said:


> Completed manhole.


I take offense to the term " manhole" :furious:
Please refer to it as a people hole, for short you can use P-Hole.:laughing::jester:


----------



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

Trust me we've been dealing with alot of P-holes on this one.


----------

